# GM part no. for Cyclone Grey touchup paint



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, All,
Does anyone have the GM part number for Cyclone Gray Metallic Clearcoat paint.
Code is 12/WA276M or 12U/WA276M.
I would like to order some from gmpartsdirect.com, but can't find it there.
Also, can anyone get to the Pontiac Parts Book Search? They don't list Pontiac???

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Have you tried calling the parts department at the dealership? Are you tring to order touch-up paint or larger quantanty?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks, GM,
I just need a little touchup paint. I could call the dealership, but usually don't
deal with them. I ordered a bottle of basecoat and clearcoat at PaintScratch.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh cool, I had to order some touchup paint before, I went to the dealership to order some, got it for $8.


----------

